# قواعد التحاميل المستخدمة فى محطات الشللرات والوحدات المناولة للهواء - بسهولة فى pdf.



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
التحاميل المخصصة لتنفيذ قواعد الشللرات والوحدات المناولة للهواء - مطابق للاصول التنفيذ والكود.
لمنع الاهتزازات والاصوات التى قد تفسيد عملية التسليم ولابد من الاخذ فى الحسبان قبل رفع الشللر ووضعه اعلى القواعد سواء كانت خرسانية او بار حديد U or I
تفضلوا مشكورين.
مشاهدة المرفق vibration_isolation.pdf


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة
الملف رائع و اكثر من ممتاز
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة
الملف رائع و اكثر من ممتاز
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمد يس (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nofal (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا باشا 
موضوع لم يتطرق له احد من قبل رغم اهميته


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .. أكيد رح شوف الكتاب لأني عندي حالة مشابهة بهالوقت هاد

الحالة هي .. صار توريد لوحدات المناولة وبالأصل كنا عاملين قواعد خرسانية مع كروك شيت ...

يعني عازل الحركة والاهتزاز موجود ..

فهل يا ترى أحتاج تركيب زنبركات او شي اضافي على القواعد الخرسانية.. مع العلم أن المراوح داخل الواحدات لها زنبركات خاصة فيها


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (30 مايو 2012)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس \riyadyh1
المراوح الموجودة بداخل وحدات مناولةالهواء هى بالفعل مثبتة لكن مش على زنبرك حتى لا تحدث اختلاف فى عدد اللفا او انحراف ذاوية السير الناقل للحركة دة فى حالة ان المحرك والريش الطاردة مركزية تاخذ الحركة بطريقة غير مباشرة - ولكنها مثبتة جيدا بمسامير قلاوظ وصواميل تثبيت محكم + ان الاختلاف فى كثافة الهواء المدفوع من الريش يعمل على اضافة او طرح قوة مضادة للاتجاه الدوران - فا اذا اكانت المروحة مثبتة على زنبرك فهاذا خطر لانها اما تدفع الى الامام او الى الخلف بعض الملليمترات وهذا يؤثر كاملا على نقل الحركة ولو هناك سير فسيعمل على خروجة من على الطارة لان السير بيكون مشدود نسبيا وعند الدوران بيسخن فا بيلين وبيكون مظبوط على نقل الحركة ليعطى عدد اللفات على الدقيقة المسموح بها.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الحل الامثل لموضعك: هو ان القاعدة الاسمنتية المسلحة لو وضعت فى اسفل المبنى فلا مانع من وضع دعامات مطاطية كروك شيت 10*30 سم عند كل طرف من اطراف الوحدة.
وبالنسبة للكمبرسيروز يفضل استخدام I Beam و كروك شيت لو كانت القدرات ضعيفة اعتقد اقصى 45 حصان ميكانيكى .

اما فى حالى اعلى السطح يفضل الرجوع للمهندس المدنى ومراجعه التحاميل و بالاخص استشارى الخرسانة المسلحة ومطالبتة بتوزيع الحمل اعلى السطح
وتغمير القواعد وهى من نوع I Beam ويوضع عليها زنبرك مانع اهتزاز طبقا لوزن المعدة سواء كانت شللر او وحدة مناولة هواء انظر الكتالوج الجديد اخر صفحة مشاهدة المرفق selection_guide.pdf وذلك لمنع التاثير على السقف بعد اول 10 سنين من وضع الوحدة + يفضل ان يوضع بارات من الحديد مثبتة بالمسلح على عمق 30 سم من سطح البلاط الى اسفل حتى ان يصل للمسلح ومنا يثبت علية من اعلى الـI beam ويوضع عليها الحمل تدريجيا وبحضور مهندس المدنى .

اعانك الله والله اعلى واعلم
شكرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا السادة المهندس زناتى
والمهندس محمد


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مشكوووور على هذا الكتاب


----------



## mustafatel (30 مايو 2012)

Thank you very much for the nice subject


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 مايو 2012)

أخي المهندس محمود ... الوحدات موجودة على السقف .. والمهندس الانشائي وافق عليها

وهيي عبارة علن قاعدة اسمنتية والكروك شيت محطوط على كامل مساحة القاعدة وبعدين مصبوب خرسانة فوق الكروك شيت

فينك تقول خرسانة عائمة ..

فهل هذه تحتاج إلى زنبركات أم لا


----------



## thaeribrahem (30 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (30 مايو 2012)

riyadh1 قال:


> أخي المهندس محمود ... الوحدات موجودة على السقف .. والمهندس الانشائي وافق عليها
> 
> 
> فينك تقول خرسانة عائمة ..
> ...


العزيز\ المهندس المحترم 
لا تحتاج 
لان اى اهتزازات سوف يتم امتصاصها فى الانتى باد المطاطى الموجود بمساحة القاعدة مادامت AHU
-------------------while------------------------ 
لو كانت شللرات او مضخات - هترفقلى قدرتها بالوات او الحصان الميكانيكى
ويفضل تذكر العدد والRPM or CFM ومنها سنوجد معامل الاهتزاز fn
برجاء ايضا لو معامل الاهتزاز موجود صريح ترفقة فى الاجابة.


----------



## عاطف 58 (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير مهندس / ENG.MaHmOuD.SH


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (31 مايو 2012)

واياكم يا سيادة المهندس \ عاطف 58


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 يونيو 2012)

ألف شكر موضوع هام ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (3 يونيو 2012)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> ألف شكر موضوع هام ومفيد بارك الله فيك


واياكم يا مهندس ابو ميدو2006


----------



## عمران احمد (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير اجمعين و بارك الله فيكم و الى الامام دائما


----------



## fawzann (4 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## engkfa (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمود وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hikal007 (14 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمود . الموضوع دا غايه فى الأهميه ولم يأخذ حقه فى الطرح والمناقشه


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany27 (15 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطموني (16 يوليو 2012)

تسلم


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (16 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (16 يوليو 2012)

hikal007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمود . الموضوع دا غايه فى الأهميه ولم يأخذ حقه فى الطرح والمناقشه


والله ما فعلت سوى النشر 
بارك الله فيك وعليك وامتعنا باسلامنا وعلمنا وجعلنا اخوة احبة الى يوم الدين


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (16 يوليو 2012)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمود وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


بارك الله فيك وعليك وامتعنا باسلامنا وعلمنا وجعلنا اخوة احبة الى يوم الدين


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 يوليو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ENG.AAA_777 (18 يوليو 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gaber osman (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اللة يعطيك العافية يا مهندس محمود وجزاك اللة كل خير عن هذا الموضوح وواضح من اجابات حضرتك انك بتتكلم بناء على دراسة وخبرة ربنا يذيدك يا رب ومن هذا المنطلق انا اقترح على حضرتك ان تعمل حضرتك موضوع فى هذا الكلام وتكون المناقشة علية بحيث الكل يستفيد وانا منهم ومن المواضيع التى من الممكن مناقشتها 1. موضوع Inertia base الخاص بطلمبات التشيلد
2. floating slab
3. Vibration isolators for chillers
4.كل الاشياء المتعلقة بالتحاميل عاما 
5. لماذا يتم وضع وصلة مرنة عند فواصل التمدد
6. لماذا لا يركب وصلة مرنة على طلمبات الحريق

شكل التحاميل فى المبانى العالية

انا اعتقد انك لو عملت موضوع ايبقة مفيد جدا لكل المهندسين


----------



## ah_nasser (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 نوفمبر 2012)

عملت للمنتدي تنشيط بموضوع جديد و غاية في الأهمية و لك فيه سبق محمود يازميلنا العزيز م محمودو أنا حقيقة وجدت فيه مالم اجده في مكان آخر جزاكم الله كل خير و انا باستخدم شرائح مطاطية تزرع في القواعد الخرسانية بحيث يتم صب القاعدة على مرحلتين : المرحلة الأولي عبارة عن حوض يحدد سماكة جدرانه المهندس المدني و هي لا تقل عن 15 سم ثم يتم فرش طبقة أو أثنين ، حسب الوزن الحركي للماكينة ، من المطاط عالي الكثافة و ليس رغويا في أرضية الحوض و تبطن الأجناب الداخلية للحوض من نفس الشيت المطاط ‘ سمك المطاط لا يقل عن واحد بوصة ثم تتم عملية التسليح و صب الخرسانة و ننسي اي تأثير للارتجاج أو الاهتزاز و بالله التوفيق


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 نوفمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الملف الرائع وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## eyadinuae (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين على الكتب والنقاش الجميل والموضوع المهم ولكن لدي سؤال :
اذا كان المبنى كله ستيل او مبني من هيكل معدني steel structure فما العمل ؟ اي لاتوجد خرسانة ولا توجد floating foundation


----------



## mo007ha (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohammedmekkawy (9 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة
الملف رائع و اكثر من ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (9 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مازن وجدي (9 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر مصطفى ابراهيم (26 أغسطس 2016)

نرجو تحميل الملف مرة اخرى لانه لا يعمل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 أغسطس 2016)

مهندسنا الطموح حاول مرة اخري قد تكون المشكلة في النت انا اقوم بتنزيل الملف الآن و حجمه 1.3 ميجا - تم التنزيل 
شكرا و اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## عمر مصطفى ابراهيم (28 أغسطس 2016)

الملف يعمل بالفعل والمشكلة كانت من الانترنت جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم 


شاهد على الموضوع -- هذه صور من محطة رفع مياه صرف وهذه مضخات KSP . المضخة في الطابق الاسفل و المحرك في الطابق(الدور) الاعلى تعمل منذ عام 1987 . كانت البلاطة الخرسانية الحاملة للمحركات في الاعلى تعاني من شدة الاهتزازات بحيث كان التشغيل يقتصر على تشغيل المضخات بالحد الادنى مما يؤدي الى قصور في عمل المحطة . في عام 2005 تم عمل صيانة واعادة تأهيل للمحطة اشتمل على تركيب قواعد عطالة خرسانية Inertia footings تحت المحركات بكتلة تساوي مرة ونصف كتلة المحرك ورفعت عن البلاطة الحاملة بواسطة مجموعة من الزمبركات . عادت المحطة لتعمل بكفاءة واصبح بالامكان تشغيل المضخات حسب الحاجة واهم من ذلك تلاشي الاهتزازات السابقة.


----------



## mahmoudbadwy83 (1 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة
الملف رائع و اكثر من ممتاز
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

